# great electronic tool



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 2, 2013)

http://fritzing.org/
go on this site and download the area with the attachement 
you make your circuit on a bread board and it will take it into a
diagram or a PCB layout
tones of chips ardruino and more
enjoyThm:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey this is kind of cool. Is it pricy?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 2, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Hey this is kind of cool. Is it pricy?


 

Probably the last thing free on earth

I was under the impression that air was free ...... till i got a bag of chipsRof}Rof}


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 2, 2013)

Steve does not look too pricey > The stater kit is about 65 euros. the software free not sure the cost of the boards cool idea. 
Tin


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 2, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Steve does not look too pricey > The stater kit is about 65 euros. the software free not sure the cost of the boards cool idea.
> Tin


 

NO NO NO it's totaly free, I assume that if you do some electronic you already have a bread board and parts.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 2, 2013)

> I assume that if you do some electronic you already have a bread board and parts.




Hmm I do electronics work for a living. repair not R &D .  seems like any more   it is replacing circuit boards . component level repair not so much. I have considered anaduino or rasberry pi to experiment with. 

I also know an ocilscope is a great tool for electroics. anyone try this

http://www.zelscope.com/ 
tin


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 2, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Hmm I do electronics work for a living. repair not R &D . seems like any more it is replacing circuit boards . component level repair not so much. I have considered anaduino or rasberry pi to experiment with.
> 
> I also know an ocilscope is a great tool for electroics. anyone try this
> 
> ...


 
OK, the main reasonI posted this it's for all the apps there's in it 
EX you build your circuit on the bread board, then you decide to look at the diagram, one click and your diagram comes up with all the pin out. Now if your happy with itand whant a PCB board one more click and your done
your board layout and tracing is done.
you can switch back and forth any time. The reason I mentionne Ardruino and Raspberry Pi is they have the board include in the librairy they also carry atmega and other. Download the software version "it's free" and play with it you'll like it for sure.
One sugestion put a short cut to your desktop going back to the file to start it is anoying:wall:


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 2, 2013)

OOUUPS forgot the picture


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very cool, thanks for posting. I'll get around to downloading it and give it a try.


----------



## rythmnbls (Mar 3, 2013)

Free and open source, just compiled it for my linux box, Thanks for a great link.

Steve.


----------

